# 1400ma or 2800ma buck driver? 12volt + input power??



## mds82 (Jun 17, 2008)

Are there any 1400ma or 2800ma drivers out there that will take 12+ volts of input? All the LED Dynamics drivers are 350, 700, 1000ma, but no more then that. Are there any companies that make a higher output driver in a compact form?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 17, 2008)

You could run a SOB around 1400mah with that voltage input.


----------



## mds82 (Jun 17, 2008)

sandwhich shoppe is down right now


----------



## LukeA (Jun 17, 2008)

Two 1000mA buckpucks in parallel?


----------



## WeLight (Jun 17, 2008)

Zywyn driver is 1.5Amp
http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut793


----------



## darkzero (Jun 17, 2008)

You could also use two SOB1500s in parallel to get you close to 3A. If you need to be closer to 2.8A then you could use .05 & .12 resistors to make a SOB1400 & run two of those. Only bad part is running two is expensive.


----------



## mds82 (Jun 17, 2008)

hm... those are all too complicated.... LOL


----------



## Doh!Nut (Jun 20, 2008)

Dotlight.de has 1400ma and 1500 ma drivers

N


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,
have a look on my P7 Maglite thread.
I will receive the components for the driver tomorrow and offer some of them here maybe next week.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199533


----------



## mds82 (Aug 28, 2008)

still no decent prices buck drivers, 2800ma? i almost find this hard to believe but i've been searching like crazy and cant find anything


----------



## nelson49 (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont know if this will help you http://www.led-tech.de/en/LED-Contr...wer-Supply--2800mA,-30V--LT-1291_118_119.html

i just got this mail from them today 

Hello Led-tech

I have a question can the *PowerLine Constant Current Power Supply (2800mA, 30V)* *run all 3 Seoul P7 led and they will have 2800 mA each ? *

*And the PowerLine SLIM Constant Current Power Supply (1000mA, 30V)* run all 5 *CREE XR-E 7090 R2 Emitter* *and they will have 1000mA each ?*

Hello,

you are right with both questions. You can use 12V with the Power Supplies and series connection for the LEDs.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
With best regards

Dirk Elbers
LED-TECH.de

Mvh Nelson49


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 29, 2008)

This thread should probably be moved to the electronics section.



darkzero said:


> Only bad part is running two is expensive.


I wonder if these could be run in parallel. If so, four (for 2.8 A output) would only cost $10.34, but the whole thing would be getting a bit bulky.

:welcome: nelson49.


----------

